# New 60ml International Juices - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (1/9/16)

We have loads of new international juices that have just arrived. Some were showcased at VapeCon and some we kept exclusively for our shelves. All come in 60ml and have a great new pricing of between R390 - R395 a bottle. 















Can check them out here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 1


----------

